#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Official 13 Thai Bank Holidays 2006

## William

*OFFICIAL 13 THAI BANK HOLIDAYS 2006
Mon, 02 Jan:* Substitution for New Year's Eve & New Year's Day 
*Mon, 13 Feb:* Makha Bucha Day 
*Thu, 06 Apr:* Chakri Day
*Thu, 13 Apr:* Songkran
*Fri, 14 Apr:* Songkran
*Mon, 01 May:* Labour Day
*Fri, 05 May:* Coronation Day
*Fri, 12 May:* Visakha Bucha Day
*Tue, 11 Jul:* Buddhist Lent Day
*Mon, 14 Aug:* Substitution for HM The Queen's Birthday
*Mon, 23 Oct:* Chulalongkorn Day
*Tue, 05 Dec:* HM The King's Birthday
*Mon, 11 Dec:* Substitution for Constitution Day

* NOTE: there are *9* "long" weekends scheduled in 2006!

----------

